# Few pics TOTAL CARNAGE ADDED



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Snapped a few this morning. these are 4 flocks on the land I' am alowed to hunt...hehehehe, and guests i take. 4 flocks, 2000, acres.
























Was about 20 yards from most....wich totally sucked.







some 50 yards.


----------



## reeb10 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice i see a bunch of juvies......

Missouri??


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

looks like somewehre out east or west. dont see too many blues in there.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

I see a lot of grey juvies in there, but not many blues?

Where are you at?


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, cool pics


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

North Carolina, i wanted to zoom in on them, wich made it impossible to see the whole flocks. but id say around here 5% blus MAX


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I love greybacks.....Keep the pic's coming....it fills my jonesss for the time being.....


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Are those snows greaters? If they are I would assume they are bigger than the blues? Do the greater snows and blues interbreed?


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

These are the greater snows in NC, dont get lessers. they stick to themselves when it comes to blues. they fight all the time, if they do i have never heard of them breeding or seen it. They seem to actually not like eachother, atacking them as they land, "Fly Fighting"
I dont know.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm willing to say 50% juvies this year. it is nuts


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

When is the smack-down planned for?

I'm looking forward to seeing some carnage!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

We Have 4 flocks or 4 different groups of birds that think they can avoid us by just going to different feilds, funny thing is we are alowed to hunt them too, than they come back to the first one.
We guide hunts 2-3 times a week. normally everyone getting their limits.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

i am starting to get an itch for this spring....have fun shootin them it shud be fun


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Those are some really nice pictures.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Why thank you guys, I didnt even know it, but on the first few the camera wasnt zoomed in,


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

The flocks have all doubled in the last 2 days.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great pics man! :beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man, I'm guiding tomorrow, so we will take pics of all we get...and dont.
maybe even a movie.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Notice how the Blues are all hanging out together!!!! Do you think the Blues dont like the whites in the southeast!!!!!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

If you look up, i kinda told a story about that. they dont really like eachother in my opinion


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

This past fall we had a few feeds going on with this same thing going on. Most of the blues were feeding togethor and keeping away from most ofhte snows. When we first saw the feed we thought we had canada's feeding in the field...nope it was all blues.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I just checked one of my 2,000 acre wheat fields. all but one cut is flattened by webbed feet. poop everywhere.
right now there is between 10-14,000 birds


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Call-em said:


>


Looks like the dining center at NDSU when I used to eat there :lol: The blue geese are the "athletes."


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

At least someone got what i said!!!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

The whites hate the dark ones in the south-east


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I Guided 3 guys, 44 birds. 15 is the limit.
Got them Carnage pics added for you hungry boys.
This was TODAY


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that blue a lesser? Its an adult and it looks awful small next to those greaters. If it is, I didn't realize the lessers mixed in with the greaters, but I guess it does make sense.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Looks like a good time!

Those greaters you have out there must be BIG - that little blue goose looks puny!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks good. What kind of decoys you using? You allowed to drive out in the field? Blinds/whites?


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

That blue is young, and standing nec\xt to a 7-8 year old adult snow


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

We use Blinds.
But somtimes we hide in shadows/ditch banks.
Worked last night, We killed 28 with 6 shots, Had to finish some of them off. but 28 came down, with 6 shots.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

So what do you run a sneaking service? Do you shoot over decoys?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I think carnage is kind of a over statement. Nice hunt though! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Call-em said:


> That blue is young, and standing nec\xt to a 7-8 year old adult snow


That blue is at least 1 1/2 years old. Should be full grown. It is still very small compared to those juvy greaters. I really think that blue has to be a lesser. Just compare the size of the bill of the blue to that of those juvy greaters.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

We hunt over 600 Texas rags, 5 doz silos, 50 shells, and some home made flying gadgets.
We only hunt over dekes......no sneaking.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

That must have been one heck of a tornado over you guys to have killed 28 with 6 shots!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Call-em said:


> We hunt over 600 Texas rags, 5 doz silos, 50 shells, and some home made flying gadgets.
> We only hunt over dekes......no sneaking.


You mean you don't need full bodies to kill snows????


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

No full bodies.
LOL. Now that i think about it. is kinda funny.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't drink the :koolaid:

:beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

it was comin diown like a pouring storm


----------

